# Night Lords pale skin tips?



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I'm gonna start working on Night Lords soon and I was looking for some tips for what colours to use, Citadel then I'm meaning, for their pale skin. I think Skull white or rotten flesh as I've tried so far simply doesn't add the way I want it. So you guys got any tip?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I know you say Citadel but you might want to consider the Vallejo Skin Tones paint set. It is the only Vallejo colours I own and they are bloody good for all varieties of skin.

It includes a very "nice" dead flesh colour.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

start with a grey base. then do a thrakka green wash (or the green glaze they just brought out) then paint highlights with the old rotten flesh. extreme highlights with a 50:50 mix of rotten flesh and skull white (old colors)
add a bit of blue/black/water shade/wash to the eyes and add sepia around the mouth. 

that should be pretty much alright


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd recommend using bleached bone, or whatever the new bone color is as the top highlight. It's just a liiiiittle warmer than skull white.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

you can try deheb stone + ogryn flesh wash. green wash might work too.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would say elf flesh, sepia wash/ thraka green wash, bleached bone highlight


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

On my chaos Marines I use a Bestial brown base, 50/50 Bestial Brown/Bleached Bone highlight then a final Bleached Bone highlight. I then give it a Ogryn Flesh wash to bring it all together. A purple wash around the eyes would also help give your models a "Don't get out much in the day-time" look.


----------



## Axtklinge (May 8, 2012)

forkmaster said:


> (...) I think Skull white or rotten flesh as I've tried so far simply doesn't add the way I want it. So you guys got any tip?


There are plenty of ways to get nice results, but with those two colours you'll do just fine.
Start by painting the faces with rotten flesh (if I'm not mistaken it has a greenish colour), and after it dries drybrush over it with a mix of skull white+rotten flesh (50-50 each).
If it looks good, fine.
If not, add more white to the mix (30-70) and highlight with it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay thank you everyone. I will try and look at the tips you've given me and work the best I can with them.  Very appreciated. If any got some pictures that would be highly appreciated.


----------

